# Date of Build by Serial Number Please assist...



## NHunter (Nov 14, 2017)

I have searched the internet endlessly trying to find a site which identifies my Glocks date of birth, so to speak.
I have had no luck.
So I called Glocks toll free from Canada and I get the fax whistle each time.

My Serial Number is NYD369

If anyone could take a few moments and identify its birthday I would really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance for your time and knowledge


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Contact Glock...(you sure you didn't call the fax #)
They also have a *Information Request* form
https://us.glock.com/customer-service/contact-us


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

NHunter said:


> I have searched the internet endlessly trying to find a site which identifies my Glocks date of birth, so to speak.
> I have had no luck.
> So I called Glocks toll free from Canada and I get the fax whistle each time.
> 
> ...


AFAIK, even if you were to talk directly to the factory, Glock doesn't release specific build dates; in most cases, the closest you can usually get is a month and year.

Based on an old database of serial numbers I have from GlockTalk-dot-com, which was compiled from user-supplied data including the test-fire date on the test-fire-casings envelope inside each pistol's carry case, your pistol was made between June and November of 2009. NOTE: these fired casings, and thus the test-fire date, are no longer included with Glock pistols sold in the civilian marketplace (they stopped including the fired cases a few years ago). Most USA owners (that received these casings with their older pistols) use this test-fire date as the born-on date for their Glock pistols.

I'm not sure of the accuracy of this data when applied to Glock pistols from another country, unless they were sent to the Canadian distributors from a source in the USA.


----------



## NHunter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------

